# Better Light Bars for Dirt Bike / ATV than the 18W ones..???



## WERNER1 (Jul 28, 2017)

So I haven't been around here in a long time, but I still love collection and testing LED Flashlights  :wave:

I recently picked up an 08 Honda CRF450R dirt bike and I'll be doing some woods riding mostly and a few of the places I ride require some sort of lighting to ride on the roads/trails after dark ( Doesn't have to be DOT )

Knowing that I would be putting a lights on this thing as well as a cooling fan set up, I picked up a 70W kit from Trail Tech, it includes weighted flywheel, stator, regulator, battery, and wiring... 

So most of the Factory and aftermarket head lamps are a typical 35W halogen set up,.. and I've seen vids that use those $20.00 18V 6" LED Bars with decent results (Better than stock for sure) ... that got me thinking to the days of hanging out here and how you guys are all over the best bang for you buck and what is really decent and what's... not .. 


So does anybody have any suggestions or experience in some good bright 6-8" LED bars? .... I'd love to find one in the 3500-4000K range,.. looks like most of them are like around 6500 color wise,.. don't really care for that (?)

Thanks in advance,
Rick


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 1, 2017)

I put 2 Rigid spot led pods on my snowmobile last fall spaced apart 12 inches. Each had 4 leds. They were cool white. I did find some 4,000k ones from a manufacturer but it was way too much money. I found I needed a mix of flood and throw, so I put diffuser tape over half of the pods and the light produced was a nice mix.
If I was to get a light bar I would get one with 12 leds and have 8 of them set up for flood and 4 set up for throw. 4 throw in the middle and 4 flood on either side of the bar. My reason for installing led lights was the high beams are terrible on my snowmobile due to the reflector design.


----------



## WERNER1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the reply!

I've been researching this for about 2 weeks now and the best I can come up with is that you can either buy the "Cheap" 18w 6 or 7 inch single row ones that are around 20-30 bucks and have an OK output... or you have to jump up to the 100+ dollar range to get something of better quality and greater Lumens ... This appears to be one of the best bang for your buck type set ups... It's a 6" fixture with 6- 5w LED's that are around 6000k (Not really thrilled about that part..) but it also has a combination of both Spot and Flood reflectors - Which I REALLY Like! ... It's a little pricey, but I guess you get what you pay for.. 

https://www.blackoakled.com/collect...le-row-led-light-bar-combination-beam-pattern


----------

